# Enlargment question



## KaraM (Feb 3, 2007)

At our wedding last year, our photographer took a photo of my husband and me in front of a tall stained glass window at the church. She gave us a high resolution CD of our images so I could play around and show her what I could do with them. The other day I saw a frame that was 11.75" x 36" and thought this frame would be perfect for this photo! After playing around with the image in PS, I have achieved a crop that I really like.

Now for my question. Is it possible to have 11.75" x 36" print made? Or will it have to be printed larger and the paper cropped?  And, about how much should it cost?


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 3, 2007)

KaraM said:


> Now for my question. Is it possible to have 11.75" x 36" print made? Or will it have to be printed larger and the paper cropped?



That's definately not a standard print size.  Most labs that can do 36" prints should be able to handle trimming it though.


----------



## KaraM (Feb 3, 2007)

ksmattfish said:


> That's definately not a standard print size. Most labs that can do 36" prints should be able to handle trimming it though.


Since what I would like isn't a standard print size, what size or ratio should I crop my photo to before having it printed?  Or should I leave it cropped to 11.75" x 36" and let them trim off the extra paper?


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 3, 2007)

well I have a few ways to answer this question for you.

some labs use ROLL paper..   

so    8" wide

     11" wide


      16" wide


NOW ANY LENGTH can be used.. but the exact proportions of your image

would fit into 16" wide by 36" long and then TRIMMED to YOUR EXACT

specifications is NOT A PROBLEM  at all.. that is easy to do

ALSO.. there is no way of knowinig how much it will cost because all labs differ in price(s) of different sizes.

I don't know your budget limitations.

but color printers for home use are very inexpensive these days and they do a far superior job than any color lab is capable of achieveing using chemicals.

I print 13" x 19" all the time. but you need much larger than that for sure.

but it is possible for you to do it yourself!  if you want to invest in a printer. but now you have to figure out how you can make $$ off your printer.  if you can.. then that is the way to go!


----------

